# Witch Hunter



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 4, 2008)

Saw that there was no thread about it so I figure I make one.





Summary:

Witches suddenly declare war against humans, causing two-thirds of the world to fall apart. They summon monsters called "Supporters" and devastate human residences... but why?

Survivors gather people with the power to combat the witches and called them Witch Hunters! Tasha Godspell is one of the strongest nicknamed "The Marksman" along with his "Jack-O-Lantern" looking Supporter. He fights the witches but cannot really bring himself to hate them...

It's actually pretty good, the characters are well-designed and funny and the art and action are very good. The only bad thing is that the scans come out slow for it but overall, a good read.

Online reading: Link removed


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 7, 2008)

i shall awaken this tread after 4 months!

which hunter is very good
i just wish it came out faster


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2008)

seems like an interesting read. I'll add it to my list


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 8, 2008)

I totally forgot about this one. I finished the present scans, but forgot about it when no more got released. It's definitely a good manga.

I'd like to summon guns out of nowhere.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2008)

This is a fun series, I rather like Tasha's somewhat rude behavior. "You have to quickly spend money that you earn, since life itself is so short." I loved seeing the characters freak out (Tasha's supporter is awesome), and somehow this very very vaguely reminds me of DGM. Stopped after chapter 4, I'll have to continue later. :3


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 16, 2008)

It's seems like there are only a few people that know about this series, a shame since it's really good.
I believe that chapter 8 just came out today.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Really good series, the releases are probably the turn off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2008)

Chapter 9 just came out, but is this monthly or is it just the releases that are that inconsistent.
There was like a 3 month gap between chapter 7 and 8.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I believe its just the releases that are off.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 19, 2008)

the time between releases is the killer
the manga is great tho


*Spoiler*: __ 




a) i think tasha's being framed 
b) he might develop his mana...

just thoughts.....


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, the random releases are a bit spontaneous 


*Spoiler*: __ 



hehe i eat hats for mana


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 19, 2008)

MY THREAD HAS BEEN REVIVED

+REPS


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2008)

Continued reading this series starting at chapter 5. Ah, the reaction to his luggage stolen was beautiful, loved how she did the make-up on Halloween. The arrangements to fight the witch at the rival village with the two doing the  face was one of my favorite little bits of fun. And the still wanting cash for being stabbed, ah, what a guy. Oh, and that omake at the end of chapter 7 with the stabbing him lower was priceless. Stopped after chapter 8, will have to read 9 later. ;3


----------



## Fubar (Oct 20, 2008)

Any idea where I can get some decent quality raws?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2008)

It's been over a month since the last chapter, I hope it won't be another 2-3 months till there's a new chapter out.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 1, 2008)

Chapter 10 was just released:
All dodged

I just started reading this series a few weeks ago (caught up in a day lol) and I am really liking it. I really love the art style and the characters are very likable. Has kinda of a D.Greyman/Soul Eater vibe, but also feels unique in it's own way. One of the better series I have read in quite awhile actually. Can't wait for more, especially now that:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10 spoilers_ 



Dark/Evil Tasha has appeared. Same fighting style, virtually the same supporter, probably connected in some way to Tasha's teacher. He's obviously pretty powerful too, taking out a whole group of A-class Witch Hunters. Gunna be an awesome showdown when Tasha and him finally meet


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 2, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Chapter 10 was just released:
> Proof
> 
> I just started reading this series a few weeks ago (caught up in a day lol) and I am really liking it. I really love the art style and the characters are very likable. Has kinda of a D.Greyman/Soul Eater vibe, but also feels unique in it's own way. One of the better series I have read in quite awhile actually. Can't wait for more, especially now that:
> ...




Yeah, I thought the same.WH reminds me of Soul Eater and D.grayman, Tasha in particular is almost like a mix of Allen and Kid, though this is only appearance(Allen) and fightingsyle(Kid) but like I said before it's a shame that this series isn't really known that well since it's really good but then again I've always been a sucker for Witch and Witchunter featuring mangas.

I've only started reading Manwha recently but so far all of them impressed me, Witch Hunter stays my favourite though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm looking forward to seeing the battle between Tasha and the evil magic gun user, though I didn't really like that he had Halloween as a supporster as well, I wonder how that will be explained.


----------



## tersalius (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah its a pretty good manga indeed

and we really should have some fast group working with the translations for this one.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 3, 2008)

I read all there was that I saw (1-10) and it was pretty good. I really, really like Halloween.  I like to see stories and art with a central theme and then see how the artists make it unique for every character. Like for instance in Bleach, I think it's the swords, and for Claymore it's the warrior's hair; and it seems for this it's the hats.  Pretty cool.

I really like it and wish there was more of it to read.  I'll definitely be on the look out for it from now on.  Nice recommendation.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 3, 2008)

In my opinion, Manwha is much more detailed with their art so i tend to like it more.

Back on topic: This is a great series 
*Spoiler*: __ 



im really hoping tasha breaks out of that holding to go fight the guy that is pretty much identical to him in fighting style.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 4, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> If you havn't read a manwha called Shin Angyo Onshi yet, I *hightly* recommend it. My favorite manwha I have read so far by far, with Witch Hunter and Immortal Regis coming up behind it.



I Suggest reading King of Hell and Utopias Avenger. My top 2 Manwha's ive read so far. SAO is close 3rd. Utopias avenger i could only get by buying it but if u find another way its def a good read.


----------



## Moon (Dec 5, 2008)

Quite worth rewiring my right sided reading brain. Really hope it gets more attention and faster scans.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally new chapter....Lacked action but was interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting chapter, do I sense a forthcoming fight between Tasha and this Witch killer?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha, that seemed inevitable from the moment that guy was introduced. I actually want to see more of the Witches though.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Which ones? The ones with the WH organization or the evil ones? I'd like to see more WH witches but I'm afraid that would just mean they would get killed off by the Tasha impersonator.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 1, 2009)

Personally, I really like the new witch introduced this chapter. I guess knowing pretty much everything can get a little boring, but collecting other people's past and futures? lol Nice hobby 

I kinda hope the seal stuff isn't just going to be some way for Tasha to get a quick power up, or atleast I hope there is a good back story for them. Though with fake-Tasha taking on a high class witch in her own castle by himself, he's not going to be an easy to for Tasha to beat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Which ones? The ones with the WH organization or the evil ones? I'd like to see more WH witches but I'm afraid that would just mean they would get killed off by the Tasha impersonator.



Both the evil ones and those with the WH organization, most of the witches interest me very much and I like their familiars, especially that one with the shadow.
I would prefer it to see Tasha go on missions with WH witches since I hated those other 2 guys, that one with the generic boxing fightingstyle and the other with the generic earth manipulation powers.



Scorpio3.14 said:


> Personally, I really like the new witch introduced this chapter. I guess knowing pretty much everything can get a little boring, but collecting other people's past and futures? lol Nice hobby
> 
> I kinda hope the seal stuff isn't just going to be some way for Tasha to get a quick power up, or atleast I hope there is a good back story for them. Though with fake-Tasha taking on a high class witch in her own castle by himself, he's not going to be an easy to for Tasha to beat.



Yeah, that witch was very interesting but I have this feeling she will turn out as some kind of enemy later on or at least her history and such will be revealed later when she suddenly takes a starring role in an arc.

And was the Seal thing mentioned before?, anyhow I believe it will be similar to what you said.The seal will turn out to be some kind of power-up since Tasha can't produce mana on his own he'll be going to need one if takes on the other Gun-Witch hunter.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Personally, I really like the new witch introduced this chapter. I guess knowing pretty much everything can get a little boring, but collecting other people's past and futures? lol Nice hobby
> 
> I kinda hope the seal stuff isn't just going to be some way for Tasha to get a quick power up, or atleast I hope there is a good back story for them. Though with fake-Tasha taking on a high class witch in her own castle by himself, he's not going to be an easy to for Tasha to beat.



Maybe the White Witch who was his teacher sealed it up? Perhaps she died because he couldn't control whatever was sealed at that time?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Maybe the White Witch who was his teacher sealed it up? Perhaps she died because he couldn't control whatever was sealed at that time?



That would make sense, it could be that's why he can't produce Mana. His mana was too strong or something stupid like that and it was sealed, forcing him to eat Witch hats instead.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 2, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Maybe the White Witch who was his teacher sealed it up? Perhaps she died because he couldn't control whatever was sealed at that time?





Shin_Yagami said:


> That would make sense, it could be that's why he can't produce Mana. His mana was too strong or something stupid like that and it was sealed, forcing him to eat Witch hats instead.



While that does makes sense, I kinda hope that isn't the case. Idk, something about him having to collect other witch's hats because he can't create his own mana makes him unique and more interesting to me. If he could suddenly create his own mana because he simply releases the seal it would kinda cheapen his character IMO


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> While that does makes sense, I kinda hope that isn't the case. Idk, something about him having to collect other witch's hats because he can't create his own mana makes him unique and more interesting to me. If he could suddenly create his own mana because he simply releases the seal it would kinda cheapen his character IMO



I don't necessarily believe thats true. You see how strong his sister is, if his mana compares and he couldn't control it at that time whether due to emotions or the fact that it was too powerful, I think it be a good reason as to why he has those seals placed. Emotional scars always add something as long as its well done.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

are the RAWs available? if so I could probably clean and typeset I'd just need a translator


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 4, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> are the RAWs available? if so I could probably clean and typeset I'd just need a translator



Ya, you can get the raws here:


They arn't really the best quality though...not sure if there are better ones, I could try looking though.

I actually contacted Meep offering to do some cleaning and typesetting for the series myself if they needed the help, but I never got an email back from them. If there was a translator willing to do this I would be willing to help out too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess we could request a translator inside this forum from the "Translation" section.

What language is this series originally published in?


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 4, 2009)

Japanese, I"m sure.

Great manga, Halloween ftw.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be so sure. The honorifics used aren't Japanese.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 4, 2009)

-Shrug- 

I'unno then.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

My best guess is its Korean


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ya, it's a Korean manhwa.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn I'm reading the RAWs right now, next few chapters are gonna be epic

Volume 5 was almost entirely about Xing and his backstory. But sets the setting for some new and powerful villains


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn. I'm really spoiling the hell out of myself. Tasha get a super power up at the very end of volume 7. Too bad there aren't anymore RAWs I really want to see what he can do


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 4, 2009)

I prefer not to spoil myself, but its nice to hear some of these things.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 5, 2009)

not a bad series and i like reading L->R but korean stuff is slowly taking off and maybe that's what the industry needs. i like ho the main character is kind of sick in the head reminds me of allan in early d-gray and well they look insanely alike.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea him and Allen could pass for identical twins. And with the new glove he gets next chapter his hands looks just like Allens when its not activated.

EDIT: Damn I really want to use Tasha's new form as a pic for my sig.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Yea him and Allen could pass for identical twins. And with the new glove he gets next chapter his hands looks just like Allens when its not activated.
> 
> EDIT: Damn I really want to use Tasha's new form as a pic for my sig.



Yeah he looked epic, though that would spoil the 10-something people here in this forum that read the series.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea temptations a bitch


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 6, 2009)

Witch Hunter pretty good.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

Any Korean reading fans of WH that are on this forum?

Seems very unlikely, or atleast not those that would be willing to translate.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

I requested one at the Job Center, but I haven't gotten any replies


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 6, 2009)

had almost forgotten that i haven't read the last 2 chapters. this is an awesome manga


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (May 4, 2009)

omg!
new chapter is good!
tho-wtf is up the chapter just ending like that?????


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 4, 2009)

Wonder what Halloween looks like with the second lock shot


----------



## Crossclowned12 (May 4, 2009)

I believe the Second lock is for a Tasha powerup.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 4, 2009)

Just started this series and it looks good. Hopefully the series is released a bit faster.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Finally a new chapter. I have all the RAWs, so the epicness only keeps getting better


----------



## blazingshadow (May 4, 2009)

witch hunter was cancelled long ago, right? so all the chapters that come are the last few chapters before it was cancelled right?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Actually I honestly dont know


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 4, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> witch hunter was cancelled long ago, right? so all the chapters that come are the last few chapters before it was cancelled right?



It was canceled? All I know is that there should be about 2-3 more volumes since I have seen at least that many Raws.I believe this is the fourth, and it goes up until 7 at least.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 4, 2009)

korean stuff is really irregular from my experience. who knows, hope not they should at least finish it at like 25 chapters so they could sell as a set instead of canning it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2009)

So Anti-Tasha finally gets a name. Ryu Hwan. And East's real name is Felicity.

Great 2 chapters


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 24, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> So Anti-Tasha finally gets a name. Ryu Hwan. And East's real name is Felicity.
> 
> Great 2 chapters



I'm not sure if Felicity is her actual name. She might be deliberately hiding the fact that she is actually East. The Four Great Witches seems to have quite a reputation, and it has been mentioned that she lost most of her power. 
Or East might just her title and i'm speculating too much.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2009)

The magnetic poles just seem to be Titles. Since we know The White Witches real name is Idia


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 24, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> The magnetic poles just seem to be Titles. Since we know The White Witches real name is Idia


That's true, but Idia isn't one of the Four, so it might not necessarily have been the same.
This also raises an interesting question: Has there been witches in the past with the same titles, meaning the titles can be inherited?


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 24, 2009)

cool. i had forgotten yet again this awesome story


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2009)

I doubt it, since Felicity talked about the War as if she had been active in it since the beginning to its end


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 25, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I doubt it, since Felicity talked about the War as if she had been active in it since the beginning to its end


According to chapter 1 the war started 14 years ago, but witches had already existed for a long time before the start of the war. Thus it's not entirely out of the question.
We also know that it's apparently important for witches to find a student, presumably to pass on their own specific magic. If a witch inherited the specific of another witch, wouldn't it be possible for them to inherit a title, as titles are likely linked to whatever magic they use.

And now for something completely different.
Warning! volume 8 raw spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tasha is crazy:amazed, and unless I misunderstood the beginning, Tasha casually destroyed one of the mountains in the background with a single shot. 
North and companies power level also went up by a significant amount after Neptis and her supporter owned Ryo Hwan. Given what I think happened Neptis' power over time and space is quite the broken ability.


----------



## tersalius (Jul 29, 2009)

witch hunter???

damn seems like an eternity since a new chapter was released, lets hope that this new group who picked up this manhwa will keep up with a good and stable release rate.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Jul 29, 2009)

i like this new group!
i hope they keep up the pace.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 30, 2009)

tersalius said:


> witch hunter???
> 
> damn seems like an eternity since a new chapter was released, lets hope that this new group who picked up this manhwa will keep up with a good and stable release rate.


Well, according to their credits page, the only thing delaying them was the lack of a good RAW, so hopefully we will get more consistent releases.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see more. After reading Vol. 8, this series will be great to introduce to the OBD


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 30, 2009)

this is a very interesting and fun manga to read

thanks to the thread starter for recommending it


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow i just read all 16 today...really good manhwa!(i'm korean so makes me even happier)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2009)

You're Korean?!

Translate Naow!!


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 2, 2009)

hahah i'm not too fluent, but if raws are given, i can give it a shot


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 2, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> hahah i'm not too fluent, but if raws are given, i can give it a shot


You can find the raws at his work on the wiki though they are not of the highest quality.


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 2, 2009)

well it sems very crappy and idk, but the paghes seems out of order...well i will consider it, but then again, i think maybe i should leave it up to the professionals? hahah


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 2, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> well it sems very crappy and idk, but the paghes seems out of order...well i will consider it, but then again, i think maybe i should leave it up to the professionals? hahah


Well, lack of good raws was the reason the releases had been delayed, according to the credits page.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Aug 6, 2009)

new chapter-
interesting indeed.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah, it's a good transition chapter. Maybe the upcoming chapters will be more interesting than I originally thought, when i looked through the raws.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> yeah, it's a good transition chapter. Maybe the upcoming chapters will be more interesting than I originally thought, when i looked through the raws.



Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 7, 2009)

about time!!!

witch hunter chapter 18-24



now THATS ASWOME, i know that we waited quite some time for this BUT we also receive a WHOLE volume, so big thanks for the guys from manwhore-scans.

and please keep releasing new chapters of this manga, after all its indeed a very good manga.

thanks


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 7, 2009)

Not only one, but six new chapters? That's awesome!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Xing's back story was much better than I expected, not because there were any amazing battles, but rather because of the political clash of Bairong. i didn't expect something like that at all.The backstory might have felt slow with only one chapter at a time though, so I'm glad they chose now of all times to release a batch of chapters.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2009)

The story with the princes was nice a bit diffrent than the usal story none the less nice.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking at how the pacing has gone, this was in my opinoin one of the best places to release a batch of chapters. It helped getting the full impact of the back story with the princes and getting the plot started on the current fights. What I feared as a major slow down(Xing's back story) didn't slow it down at all, thanks to us getting a batch of chapters.
However this also means that the wait for the next chapter will that much worse.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 8, 2009)

it was cool to see some backstory of the main characters. now to wait until mr land's blessing gets his backstory.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 13, 2009)

the way the author introduces events is kind of confusing sometimes...flashforwards and flashbacks...


----------



## tersalius (Sep 20, 2009)

updates

at mangafox we already have witch hunter up to chapter 33

i would sau we are pretty much up to date with the raws


----------



## Majeh (Sep 20, 2009)

i just wish the scans were of a bit better quality. =\


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 2, 2009)

Two new chapters at Mangafox.
Strongarm (The Jurails)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2009)

I've decided to re-read the entire Manwha since its hard to remember everything from over a year ago


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I've decided to re-read the entire Manwha since its hard to remember everything from over a year ago


Use Mangafox then, since it seems to be the only site with the newer chapters.

chapter 41 is also out! 
Link removed


----------



## Majeh (Nov 21, 2009)

MangaFox has 42 up but idk what the hell is going on with the site. every things all weird. =\


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, MF is a little screwed up, but still able to view the chapter ok.  I'll be another one going back and re-reading this.  I'll probably only go back halfway though, since I do remember most of what happened in the beginning, it's just gotten so damn confusing since then.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 9, 2009)

Chapter 44 is out
had a storm-attribute from the FoW
It seems that we are reaching the end of volume 9, which means that there is soon going to be a long wait without any new chapters


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Chapter 45 and 46 are now out. And with the comes the conclusion of Volume 9. Now its just a long wait till Volume 10 is out


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Feb 9, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Chapter 45 and 46 are now out. And with the comes the conclusion of Volume 9. Now its just a long wait till Volume 10 is out


Actually. there are newer chapters. If I recall correctly there is a new chapter every month. It's just that no one scans the raw until an entire volume is published.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you happen to know how many chapters have been released since 46? or where to get the RAWs for those chapter?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats eight fucking chapters we're missing out on. Fucking Koreans.

I want to see if Tasha finally gets to meet Merlin and if Arthur is with him.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 15, 2010)

And suddenly chapter 47!
ch 82


----------



## Blade (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice to see volume 10 getting scanned.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 16, 2010)

so I started this manga 2 days ago and i've finally finished it rite now and I gotta say that it's freaking awesome. Are the chapters released often, like once every 2 or 3 months or do they take a lot?

Also i've got some questions to ask:

1. So if I got it right there are 4 great witches, but only the south and the north are alive, while there's one witch who is controlling the east's witch supporter. Then what is varete and the white witch edea florence? In one chapter I remeber that the south witch said that varene is one of the great witches, but how can that be?

Is tasha's master is such a powerful witch how can aria kill her.

Where did Vihyungrang go, and what did he mean to return with a phantom corps?

Does anybody think that the western witch is tasha's master, the white witch?

Does anyone else think that king richard is Ryuhwan halloween?


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 16, 2010)

I get confused as well but I assume Varete is West, and the girl with Surter is indeed East, but probably sealed or lost her original body somehow. Edea is probably not one of the four, just a really powerful witch in her own regard. She also works for the WH organization so that probably is another reason she can't be one of the four. 

According to Tasha, Edea died fighting Aria because Aria used to have boatloads of her disk things, which makes it more believable. They're saying that Edea isn't actually dead now, anyway.

I assume Phantom Knight went to gather more ghosts or something to boost his combat capability.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 17, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> so I started this manga 2 days ago and i've finally finished it rite now and I gotta say that it's freaking awesome. Are the chapters released often, like once every 2 or 3 months or do they take a lot?


The frequency of releases vary alot. The mawha is apparently released monthly in a magazine, but the people apparently only uoload raws when a full volume is released. That's why there's such a large gap between chapter 46 and 47. Chapter 47 is the start of volume 10 so the next batch of chapters should be released fairly often.
There will probably be a long wait after that, while we wait for raws of volume 11.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 17, 2010)

Dislikes waiting for new chapters but its such a awesome manhwa


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 27, 2010)

chapter 49
Chapter 285


----------



## Mahdi (Aug 1, 2010)

So Merlin  is a....semi-girl


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2010)

astronerdboy

Illustrates my reaction perfectly


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 1, 2010)

That page is absolutely hilarious


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 9, 2010)

Chapter 51
this


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 9, 2010)

Has this gotten any better? I stopped reading this when Halloween turn out to be a girl.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ It gets better , but I like this manga since the beginning .


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> I get confused as well but I assume Varete is West, and the girl with Surter is indeed East, but probably sealed or lost her original body somehow. Edea is probably not one of the four, just a really powerful witch in her own regard. She also works for the WH organization so that probably is another reason she can't be one of the four.
> 
> According to Tasha, Edea died fighting Aria because Aria used to have boatloads of her disk things, which makes it more believable. They're saying that Edea isn't actually dead now, anyway.
> 
> I assume Phantom Knight went to gather more ghosts or something to boost his combat capability.







BoredOfBoredom said:


> The frequency of releases vary alot. The mawha is apparently released monthly in a magazine, but the people apparently only uoload raws when a full volume is released. That's why there's such a large gap between chapter 46 and 47. Chapter 47 is the start of volume 10 so the next batch of chapters should be released fairly often.
> There will probably be a long wait after that, while we wait for raws of volume 11.



Thanks a lot for the answers guys, that really helped me ( repped )

Btw what do you guys think Tasha's that he's going to do? It would be awesome if he would just run away with halloween imo, but they would probably separate then he would go to save her later on, when she gets captured or something like that


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 29, 2010)

52 
Volume 2 DDL


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

It was a good chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 30, 2010)

decent chapter.


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

New chapter is out.


[-page9-]


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 7, 2010)

Up to chapter 54 now
[RAW]Call 142 [HQ]


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2010)

The 11 volume so far is quite good.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 11, 2010)

Chapters are being released rather quickly this time, it seems. chapter 55 is out
Link removed


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 20, 2010)

Chapter 56 is out 
ch.115


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 14, 2010)

chapter 57
Carries Orihime, without ripping her apart (massive reduction in speed), *completely* evading the reactions of both Kenpachi and powered up Bankai Ichigo.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow.... Tarra's really raped those two witches... He reacted easily to that Witches hypersonic attack, did an attack that was at least city block (understatement) and was holding back so that they both lived. This was someone copying the abilities of someone with supposedly the abilities of a Top tier black class with evidence to believe that she pretty dam close to have perfectly copied them and he raped them both casually. How the hell is he not White Class?


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Feb 2, 2011)

chapter 58
That would make two wolves have the power of 200 meters in destructive power; over half as powerful as Jahuko Raikoben


----------



## teddy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice twist to the story.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Xing just can't get a break


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 2, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Xing just can't get a break



Which Xing you talking about?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2011)

I see what you did thar


----------



## teddy (Feb 3, 2011)

This would be a really good series to use in the OBD. I would just need to see WH fight at full capacity.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 3, 2011)

Crank said:


> This would be a really good series to use in the OBD. I would just need to see WH fight at full capacity.



Still got to wait a while before Vihyungrang comes back which is most likely when the top tiers will start fighting all out. Tarra's Earth Flower is probably the most impressive attack from a Black Class and he's probably curently the strongest black class but there's still plenty of impressive feats to use in OBD.


----------



## teddy (Feb 3, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Still got to wait a while before Vihyungrang comes back which is most likely when the top tiers will start fighting all out. Tarra's Earth Flower is probably the most impressive attack from a Black Class and he's probably curently the strongest black class but there's still plenty of impressive feats to use in OBD.



I know that we have a lot of impressive feats so far.

I'm pretty sure we all remember South razing multiple city-blocks


----------



## Tangible (Apr 17, 2011)

Is this project dead? : [


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 3, 2011)

Vol 12 was released, here's the cover.



This should mean chapters will start being released again. You know it's weird there's this guy on mangafox who claims to an assistant to the mangaka for this. The strange thing is he actually seems legit.


----------



## Judas (Aug 28, 2011)

Ch. 59 is finally out.

This


----------



## Pika305 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dam finally, hopefully more too come at a more reasonable pace...


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah there should be a volume out. Once that's completely scantlated it's then another loong wait.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Good chapter. Hopefully more releases soon. I hope the Bai Long arc ends with this volume.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Chapter 60 is out 

well it's actually response time


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 24, 2011)

Chapter 61 is out

immortality.

Xing ultimate pimp status confirmed. Keeps around the girl trying to kill him for fun while attempting to tap dat ass.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 24, 2011)

When you are bored the best method to have some fun is to keep woman who wants to kill you as your maid and see if you manage to find who's pulling the strings before she realizes she can simply posion your tea.

I have to admit: Xing got _style_.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 24, 2011)

I did wonder why was so casually drinking his tea despite knowing full well that she was the assassin. I'm assuming he believed himself to be one step ahead of her at all times and in all likiness he probably was.

Still though this flashback is proving to be quite awesome.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 25, 2011)

Xing knows how to handle dem bitches.


----------



## raphxenon (Sep 27, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Chapter 62 is out too


----------



## Mastic (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn, Xing was the suppose to be the only one to impale her.


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2011)

63 chapter is also out.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 30, 2011)

The Greater Emperor is an asshole.

Likely there's an incoming mind screw next chapter.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 30, 2011)

Man, those guys are soooooo dead Xing is gonna rip them apart.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 2, 2011)

64 is out
Episode 11 is out now

Fuck me seems like everyone and their mothers were out to screw him over.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn that was one hell of a past.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 27, 2011)

Well Xing went evil as was expected but still the irony that they rebelled against Yue because they wanted "Xing" on the throne. So really Yue wouldn't have faired much better on the throne and Xing was actually better off going into exile since he would have got the throne anyway.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol at the omake in the end. 

Now the real battle starts, cant wait. :33


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2011)

Xing has a cheating real power.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 18, 2012)

Chapter 67 and 68


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 19, 2012)

Fucking amazing. I want this to hurry up and get translated again, so much epic in two chapters.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 19, 2012)

Tarras has officially ascended several levels of badass. Also the battle of Princes (and father) as gotten very interesting.

Getting a Tarras centric arc would be glorious, I don't know why i just love overconfident massively egotistical badass's that aren't the typical emo bishe's.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 19, 2012)

Is it me, or has this arc gone on forever?

Seriously I can't recall how many months ago it started.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 19, 2012)

It's been almost 3 volumes, which is a while, though the fact people only scan the volumes which comes out every few months doesn't really help...


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2012)

Chapter 69 and Chapter 70 are out already!


----------



## Morgan (Mar 20, 2012)

Impressive chapters.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 21, 2012)

Chapter 71-73


----------



## Tangible (Mar 21, 2012)

This made me laugh out loud.

Chapter 71-73

God, I wish this series was able to be done more consistently. I had to re-read a bunch of chapters because I forgot what the fuck was going on


----------



## Gecka (Mar 21, 2012)

The power gaps right now between witches and WH is making me think wonder WHY THE FUCK HAVEN'T THE WITCHES FUCKED THEIR SHIT UP YET?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 21, 2012)

Dat Tarras. Aah his and Visuls interactions are the best they should totally hang together more often.


----------



## Morgan (Mar 21, 2012)

Dat Tarras  I really love this manhwa.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 21, 2012)

Gecka said:


> The power gaps right now between witches and WH is making me think wonder WHY THE FUCK HAVEN'T THE WITCHES FUCKED THEIR SHIT UP YET?



It's been a pretty one sided war they already decimated two thirds of the world, their pretty much simply choosing not to, for whatever plans they have. Plus there's some in fighting.


----------



## teddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Tangible said:


> This made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> God, I wish this series was able to be done more consistently. I had to re-read a bunch of chapters because I forgot what the fuck was going on



I personally like this translation.

Chapter 2


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 22, 2012)

*this made my day 
*


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah wish this was coming out more consistent


----------



## NeBy (Sep 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> yeah wish this was coming out more consistent



So... I heard volume 14 came out, finally. anyone knows where I can get to see it, even if it's only the raws?

Been searching my ass of for it, but I didn't find anything worthwhile on the Net.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a question about a comment made by East at the beginning. She said whether by her or North's plan the existence known as Tasha would no longer exist. Whats up with this odd translation? Is it possible in conjunction with him being the only male with a mana source that those comments did not mean he would die, but he would become something else? 

I mean as some had pointed out if North really wiped out all humans, then there would be no males left, so it would make sense her use of Tasha is long term.

One other thing why are being like Sutur obeying witches? I mean despite all the crap witches spew they are still basically  mortals, so why is a god like character working for them?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 17, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have a question about a comment made by East at the beginning. She said whether by her or North's plan the existence known as Tasha would no longer exist. Whats up with this odd translation? Is it possible in conjunction with him being the only male with a mana source that those comments did not mean he would die, but he would become something else?
> 
> I mean as some had pointed out if North really wiped out all humans, then there would be no males left, so it would make sense her use of Tasha is long term.
> 
> One other thing why are being like Sutur obeying witches? I mean despite all the crap witches spew they are still basically  mortals, so why is a god like character working for them?



Edes, is most probably linked to North etc. She most probably knew about Tasha's potential. So there's a chance they wanted to take him out back then.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2012)

^If Tasha just needed to be killed, he could have been killed 100s of times over by now. I mean if East was just trying to screw over North who apparently needs him alive at least for now, she could have killed him when they met.


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't revive this thread unless there is a new chapter. Getting my hopes up like that


----------



## NeBy (Sep 20, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Don't revive this thread unless there is a new chapter. Getting my hopes up like that



There IS a new chapter.

Well, volume.

It's just nowhere to be found... (I repeat; does anyone know where to get at least the raws?)


I'm wondering though; have you guys heard (and thought) about the theory that is floating around that North is Edea, and Varete is West? It doesn't seem all that plausible, but some are ardent believers in it. The arguments go a bit like this: Varete is said to be so strong that there was need for two Great Witches to kill her. No-one but West, the only Witch we didn't see, can account for that. Yet, Varete has escaped death or is revived, thanks to North. Varete makes a pledge/contract to North, to protect North and educate Aria. This all happened 14 years ago. ah, heck, this is going to take to long to explain, look here, you see the explanation too:

Nisekoi 41 


I try to poke holes in it, to see how it holds up, but I'm curious to your interpretation.


I have my own theory, which I also explain there, but will paste here too:

As for all the hypothesises of the white witch and Tasha etc., I think people are speculating too much. And if one speculates anyway let's keep it remotely possible, nay, likely, at least. The White Witch may be alive, but where is she? All the stuff about North being the White Witch is higly unlikely; I mean, what, you really think none of the other Witches would know, including the one that sees everything at WH? No, if I put the mystery of her 'disappearance' in relation to the mystery of Tasha, a boy, having witchpowers - clearly stated as impossible and the only exception is Merlin, who transformed himself more or less in a woman to be able to do it - and combine the two, then one could reasonably presume the one has to do with the other. Maybe somehow, she infused herself with him, on some (subconscious?) level. That would explain he having (her) witchpowers, it would explain him having strange 'dreams' (shadows of memories?) about seeing Varete, and it even would explain the attraction 'Xing' has for Tasha. Because, let's face it, it's not simply because Tasha is cute; he must have encountered other cute guys, and yet it is vehemently stated he only falls for women, with the exception of Tasha, and he doesn't know why himself. Maybe his instincts as a womanizer tells him there is (also) a female 'in' Tasha, even when Tasha himself and Xing isn't consciously aware of it.



Well, there you go. Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2012)

well don't revive it unless it's translated, there isn't much to talk about otherwise. and that theory ... i don't even remember half of the story now that's how long it's been since i last read it xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2012)

Its a forum to discuss, if someone has just read it and wants to discuss something I dont see the problem. It takes you five seconds to see oh there is no new chapter, move on or contribute.

@Neby, I think Varete could be west, I mean she is powerful, thought to be dead, and to die North and South had to team up to beat her; I dont see another witch that powerful existing and not being part of the 4

I hope to God you didnt just say plausible and Tasha=Edea reincarnation; that would be flat out awful; I will agree I cant see north being Edea given what we have seen, someone would have already said oh hey its Edea; but that reincarnation idea is awful and I would stop reading that; I guess I could buy the idea the fuse, but I dont see what is so far fetched about men emerging with mana, I mean it was never really explained why only witches emerged, plus its a fantasy manwha so law of reality are thrown out, so I find it much more plausible that Tasha is some kind of mutation or special, but whatevs.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 23, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Its a forum to discuss, if someone has just read it and wants to discuss something I dont see the problem. It takes you five seconds to see oh there is no new chapter, move on or contribute.



Right!

Though technically, it's not really that recent, unless you count my latest 6th or so re-reading of it. 

But is there a limit to discussing WH? Me thinks not!

(and if someone would know where to find the raws...)



> @Neby, I think Varete could be west, I mean she is powerful, thought to be dead, and to die North and South had to team up to beat her; I dont see another witch that powerful existing and not being part of the 4



I dunno. I guess it's theoretically possible, but just because two great witches decided to jointly kill her off deducing it *must* be West, seems rather to be taking things too far.

I mean, maybe Varete is simply a very strong Witch (nothing says there can't be Witches just under the level of the great witches; in fact, that would be normal to expect. Whether it's by birth or by training, it's unlikely that no other Witches can attain the top, ever). Depending on where she was killed (in her own castle, for instance), it could have been necessary to her off by two great witches indeed. 

Or maybe she just pissed those two witches off, I dunno.

Anyway, I find it very peculiar that, if Varete was truly West, NO-ONE ever calls her that, ever. I mean, North is constantly addressed as North, South as South, East as East... yet no-one ever said "West" to Varete in the whole of the manga. That seems rather strange, seeing as all the rest of the Great Witches are addressed with their respective title. And not only by people who maybe wouldn't know about West, but also by those who should know. Even South herself only talks about 'Varete' and doesn't say 'West' (while she does do that with all the other great witches; she calls North North, etc.) - and surely one can expect South to know West, as a fellow Great Witch... So why does everyone that knows Varete never refer to her as West, when they always do that with any other Great Witch?




> I hope to God you didnt just say plausible and Tasha=Edea reincarnation; that would be flat out awful;



I sort of did. I'm not saying whether or not that outcome would be liked by everyone, I'm just saying it would explain many things that seem strange (which I described in my former post).




> I will agree I cant see north being Edea given what we have seen, someone would have already said oh hey its Edea; but that reincarnation idea is awful and I would stop reading that;



Well, I wouldn't mind reading as long as the mangaka does it with his own style as usual; I think WH is wonderful in many respects; beautiful drawings of clothes and characters (especially female ones), an interesting art-style, a intriguing story with lot of plots and subplots, non-one-dimensional 'villains', a slow but well-done characterisation, and still remaining packed with action as an intelligent shounen should be. Personally, I don't think a fusion would be enough to make all the rest go away and me dropping the series, thus. Besides, I actually don't see what's so wrong about it, even IF it would be true: it would be a nice twist.




> I guess I could buy the idea the fuse, but I dont see what is so far fetched about men emerging with mana, I mean it was never really explained why only witches emerged, plus its a fantasy manwha so law of reality are thrown out, so I find it much more plausible that Tasha is some kind of mutation or special, but whatevs.



Well, there is the logic outside a story, which is, for a fantasy theme, not applicable, of course. But there is also the logic and consistency *within* the story, and to that, any story must adher, if it wants to make any sense.

As for the witchpower of sasha just being some random mutation; that would be very awkward, if no such thing - except for Merlin, who changed his body for it - has ever happened. It's been made clear throughout the story that males can not be witches; in fact, it's one of the basic tenets of the manga (yes, I know, mahwa, but let's not dwell on that). They wouldn't just say; ah, but you know, it can just occur by random mutation too. If it WERE something that occurred to him (without resorting to my theory), it definitely would be artificial; something that was deliberately done to him. And without him knowing it. If not a fusion, or an influence from his magical pouch or something like that; what, then? 

And also...if his witchpowers had occurred naturally and spontaneously..it still wouldn't explain why he saw Varete with longing in his 'dream'. When he met Varete the first time, he didn't knew her. Yet later on, he gets a dream where she is in, and a feeling of nostalgia and longing. According to me, that is a further hint that it's due to an unconscious fusion with her spirit/mind and that the dream is in fact a lost memory of Edea.

A naturally occurring power by genetic mutation would not explain this scene at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2012)

Regarding Varete, an explanation why she is not called west could be because she is considered falle; ie she supposedly died, so she lost her title; I am not saying she is west, but look at the facts the only 2 that we have seen on the level of the great 4 are edea and merlin, and although Merlin talked South out of it, it did seem like given the chance South would have no problem taking on Merlin then and there; she might not have won but she was willing to take him on one on one, while on the flip side they had to go 2 v 1 on west; you ve seen the witches, especially North who is calculating, she would not have bothered fighting with south unless necessary as it would be a waste of her time. She just does not strike me as being so petty that she would have to participate even if she was offended in some way. 

Here my objection on the reincarnation. I dont like the concept. I dont mind fusion, something ala Sasami/Tsunami or Gotenks. But to me the concept of reincarnation would essentially write of Tasha. He would no longer be a real character, he would be a shell, he would be outer moka. Its further made worse that he is a man and she was a woman, that would even further discredit the entity known as Tasha. 

I like the character of Tasha and want to see him be "his own man", not find out thats its just a facade.

That being said a full blown reincarnation is impossible given the timeline so only a fusion is possible. You could not possible have Tasha's sister kill himself only to be reincarnated as his current shelf and somehow be two years older. So the only possibility is that when she died, she merged with Tasha.

Regarding the explanation of men, they simply stated mana is naturally poisonous and that the women who became witches somehow developed in a manner that they did not die from the poison. They were still effected by it as there personality seemed to get twisted, and its not like women as a whole are immune, just those with witch potential. Plus its not like witch have around forever, so had a mutation happened it should have happened before. Merlin is probably one of the oldest characters in the series and he is no even 600, so realistically I cant see witches having been around much longer than that.

Honestly the only way its 100 percent impossible to rule out mutation is if witches are not humans to begin with, ie they are aliens or something with different physiologies, which is clearly not the case since witches arise from all cultures and you even have non witches giving birth to witches and witches to non witches. 

Regarding Varete and Tasha, I dont she whats so difficult to grasp. Varete knew edea, and knew at least one of her apprentices in rhyuwan, so she could have easily known Tasha and he just forgot. If tasha were edea or at least a fusion, why would she tell north to shove off when north asked her to protect tasha as well. Varete clearly cares a great deal about edea as she is willing to kill rhyuwan who she blames for edea's, and you are telling me she would not jump at the chance to take care of her fusion. That makes no sense. 

The other possibility is, Varete is a family member, this has been suggested before. Tasha's background is fairly obscure, we basically know his sister killed his dad and village, and he has a mom. Some have even suggested that his memories have been altered or he has semi amensia. Varete could flat out be their mother, an aunt or some distant relation. Her attitude to Tasha could easily be explained the same way aria is, she was a witch and was digusted at the fact of having a normal human for a child, or maybe she got twisted into such a thought process. 

I dont know we will see if vol 14 ever comes out.


----------



## NeBy (Sep 25, 2012)

part 1



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Regarding Varete, an explanation why she is not called west could be because she is considered falle; ie she supposedly died, so she lost her title; I am not saying she is west, but look at the facts the only 2 that we have seen on the level of the great 4 are edea and merlin, and although Merlin talked South out of it, it did seem like given the chance South would have no problem taking on Merlin then and there; she might not have won but she was willing to take him on one on one, while on the flip side they had to go 2 v 1 on west; you ve seen the witches, especially North who is calculating, she would not have bothered fighting with south unless necessary as it would be a waste of her time. She just does not strike me as being so petty that she would have to participate even if she was offended in some way.



Your first sentence seems implausible in the light of South - who didn't know about Varete being revived - suddenly sees her and exclaims 'Varete!'. Think about it. When someone you have always known and addressed and referred to as West (or is one presuming Varete is somehow the only exception to calling all the Great Witches by their titles? unlikely!) suddenly appears before you, you are going to shout 'West!', like you do with any other Great Witch. The argument you have given is something that you use when using rational thought, contemplating the fact that she lost her position, and thus her social standing. That's not the first thing you think about and say in surprise when suddenly confronted with someone you always addressed as West before: "Oh, she has fallen, I should now address her as Varete instead of West."

As for the two witches defeating Varete; we don't even know if it was really out of necessity that they banded together. As far as we know, South or North could as well have been bribed with something to join. (Merlin did refer to something South wanted, apart from her lust to destruction, after all). I'm not sure why the argument that they decided to band together to be able to defeat Varete and thus Varete must be West makes sense, since South doesn't seem to have a problem going after Varete (West, a great witch, according to this theory) plus that time-witch AND another great witch who is weakened, but in her own castle (which augments her power according to the WH lore).

I mean; how does this make sense? If they felt it was necessary to go two against one to be able to defeat her, how comes South has no problem this time to take on a powerful witch AND West AND North? I mean, sure, she has a screw loose and just goes for the thrill (I don't think Merlin was per s? weaker, for instance, it's just that she didn't care), but it does make a strange argument that they first decided West was too strong and they should beat her together, and now she takes on 2 Great Witches - including the same Varete/West - without blinking an eye. Ok, one could speculate she lost a few extra screws since then, but still, that's ad hoc speculation to make up for the lack of sense in the argumentation.

The main problem is we don't know the circumstances and history of when they killed Varete. You seemed to dismiss the possibility she just pissed off the two witches rather easily, by stating North doesn't seem so petty. Yet, she gets pissed off enough by East to try to kill her (using Varete). So, it may not be from personal insult, but from this, we can conclude she DOES get pissed off enough to try to kill someone, if that someone is bothering her and her plans enough.

Of course, without a doubt Varete is a very strong Witch. Throughout the manga it's been said. If we believe there is a very wide gap between the 4 great witches and all the rest, then one might conclude easier that Varete is West. However, nothing really indicates that there are no witches out there, that could rival the 4 great witches (in fact, maybe that was just the reason they killed Varete; because she was getting to powerful, and they didn't feel like partaging power with a fifth great witch).




> Here my objection on the reincarnation. I dont like the concept.



If you mean the reincarnation of Edea in general (not the fusion part), then I think you're in for a sad surprise. That has very little speculation to it, in fact. In the manga, it's been strongly hinted at that she will be revived (probably just as Varete has) or at least isn't completely dead, but still alive (chapter 46).

Ofcourse, if you take that Edea is North, as some claim, than that's already in corporeal form. But I rather believe she doesn't have a body (yet).



> I dont mind fusion, something a la Sasami/Tsunami or Gotenks. But to me the concept of reincarnation would essentially write of Tasha. He would no longer be a real character, he would be a shell, he would be outer moka. Its further made worse that he is a man and she was a woman, that would even further discredit the entity known as Tasha.



I'm not following you. Your references to dragonball is a bit strange; there it was portrayed as a full blown physical fusion, where both consciously fused and physically and mentally were one, aware of it. I'm rather talking of a spiritual fusion without Tasha knowing, and thus only noticeable on an unconscious level. Which means his personality remains fully intact, as we know him. I'm not seeing where you come with the 'shell' idea. I'm not saying Tasha isn't Tasha, it's just that edea dwells in him, subconsciously. Like a sort of possession but without her actually possessing him or interfere. Ok, this is, of course, speculation, granted. But I'm just saying; I don't understand where you come up with the notion that Tasha is a shell, if Edea is, unknown to him, with him. He would still be the same, even if Edea's spirit was somehow removed and made corporeal again.






> I like the character of Tasha and want to see him be "his own man", not find out thats its just a facade.



As said, I dunno where you got that idea. I didn't say Shasha was a puppet. Clearly, he had his own personality long before Edea died. So it's not like he's a walking frontboard for Edea who will vanish if she gets revived (well, not necessarily, I mean).




> That being said a full blown reincarnation is impossible given the timeline so only a fusion is possible. You could not possible have Tasha's sister kill himself only to be reincarnated as his current shelf and somehow be two years older.



Wut? 

Sorry, you completely lost me there.  I do not understand what you are trying to say, here.



> So the only possibility is that when she died, she merged with Tasha.



Well, that was the gist of it. And let me point out, at most on a subconscious level, as said. She does not 'control' Sasha, and probably doesn't have the power to do that. As far as I've seen, the only inference one could attribute to her is Tasha's 'dream', which would be a lost memory of Edea, in my theory, and the fact that when he desperately wished for more power, against Lancelot, he suddenly got 'answered', first by a huge amount of mana-supply from his glove, and later on by his mysterious witch power a male shouldn't be able to have.




> Regarding the explanation of men, they simply stated mana is naturally poisonous and that the women who became witches somehow developed in a manner that they did not die from the poison. They were still effected by it as there personality seemed to get twisted, and its not like women as a whole are immune, just those with witch potential.



I sort of agree with you in this. But still, fact remains that no males can be witches, as far as the WH lore goes. Whether it's still 'poisonous' to women as well - some clearly seem to be affected, like Aria - doesn't change the fact that it's clearly stated only women get to be Witches (aka, produce mana).


----------



## NeBy (Sep 25, 2012)

part 2.




> Plus its not like witch have around forever, so had a mutation happened it should have happened before. Merlin is probably one of the oldest characters in the series and he is no even 600, so realistically I cant see witches having been around much longer than that.
> 
> Honestly the only way its 100 percent impossible to rule out mutation is if witches are not humans to begin with, ie they are aliens or something with different physiologies, which is clearly not the case since witches arise from all cultures and you even have non witches giving birth to witches and witches to non witches.



Well, obviously, one can't rule out 100% that it isn't some random mutation. But that seems rather unlikely. Apart from my theory, or others' theories, I think it's pretty obvious that there is something special going on with  Sasha, and that it isn't mere by accident he has the witchpower. A random genetic mutation just seems too...random.  Even if I'm wrong in my hypothesis of the reason why (fusion with the witch), I do think here is a secret involved in it, and that it's more of a wilful, or at least artificially created, thing, through which he got his powers. Maybe through what I said, or maybe he was 'bred' for this purpose (we don't know much of his parents), or some other interference made him have the possibility of awakening his witchpowers. In any case, more then just some random mutation, me thinks.

As for witches being aliens: let's not dwell there.  They're former females of the human race, that much has been made clear. 

Maybe Tasha is the breeding-plan of North (who doesn't like humans)? 



> Regarding Varete and Tasha, I dont she whats so difficult to grasp. Varete knew edea, and knew at least one of her apprentices in rhyuwan, so she could have easily known Tasha and he just forgot.



He just 'forgot'? When in the dream, if one doesn't follow my theory, he sees her - obviously at an age not much younger than he is now - with 'longing'? I don't think Varete is easy to forget, if you ask me. And it didn't ring a bell with him, even after he met her. Yet, Tasha as well as Ryuhwan have clearly good memories and have an eye for detail, and remember other things very well (ryuhwan even recognised Sutr immediately, even though he never met him before).

No, then the hypothesis of him having amnesia makes more sense, in this instance.






> If tasha were edea or at least a fusion, why would she tell north to shove off when north asked her to protect tasha as well.



?

Again, I don't follow you. Edea didn't say anything. She's a dwelling spirit in the unconsciousness of Tasha.



> Varete clearly cares a great deal about edea as she is willing to kill rhyuwan who she blames for edea's, and you are telling me she would not jump at the chance to take care of her fusion. That makes no sense.



She's under the contract of North, right now. This is explicitly stated as such. I imagine she doesn't have full liberty to do as she pleases. Furthermore, it's quite possible she needs the help of North for the ressurection, or at least certain condition must be met before it is possible (mayube with the help of Aria, even). In which case it certainly would make sense that she didn't jump the gun.



> The other possibility is, Varete is a family member, this has been suggested before. Tasha's background is fairly obscure, we basically know his sister killed his dad and village, and he has a mom.



I guess that could be possible, though I don't see the need to introduce this possibility to explain anything in the manga. If Varete was family, it makes it even less likely Tasha would simply have forgotten her, yet feel nostalgia and longing when he sees her in the dream. It's true she meddles a lot with Tasha and certainly with his sister Aria, but as stated, she had orders directly from North to 'educate Aria': that alone explains her meddling quite sufficiently, without introducing family ties.



> Some have even suggested that his memories have been altered or he has semi amensia. Varete could flat out be their mother, an aunt or some distant relation. Her attitude to Tasha could easily be explained the same way aria is, she was a witch and was digusted at the fact of having a normal human for a child, or maybe she got twisted into such a thought process.
> 
> I dont know we will see if vol 14 ever comes out.



One of his parents died, or at least thus it was stated in the manga. Theoretically, it could turn out not te be true, I guess, but that taking us to far, even for speculation like this. If we deem what is directly been said in the manga as not true, than no sensible thing can be said about it anymore. Maybe Merlin is his father then, before he became a ladyboy.  

No, if we keep it a bit sensible, one has to presume things are as they are actually stated, namely that his father was killed, by Aria. Even when one would consider their parents not to be their natural parents, for Tasha and Aria, this is the truth, obviously. Introducing such far-off speculation for no apparent reason; nothing in the story really needs something such drastically speculative, is rather farfetched and unwarranted.

Then I even prefer the guy with his theory of Edea = North and Varete = West and Tasha has amnesia.

As of yet, there are some weak points and unproven assumptions necessary to both our theories to make it work, though.

And the 14th volume IS out. Alas, I can't find the raw.  Let alone subbed. 

Unless you would know where to find it?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2012)

To clear it up I wasnt talking about your theory, when I mentioned reincarnation. There is a popular theory on the WH message boards that Tasha is not a fusion like you suggest, but a full blown reincarnation of Edea; I am saying I dont like that idea or find it plausible.

Him being a fusion is fine, but there has to be more to it than that. Why would edea fuse with Tasha? This is a shonen, its korean, but its basically shonen, so there has to be something special about him. 


Regarding my comments on Varette, look I am saying its fairly plausible she can be west, whether or not she  is I dont know nor do I care. North is crippled, East seems like a shell of her former shelf and God only knows what happened to West after her death. South is the only great witch who appears to have been unscathed. So do I think a 100 percent south can take on two depowered great witches and one other strong witch, maybe. 

Regarding the other thing with Varete. North asked Varete to protect Tasha, and she refused. My question is why? If Tasha is in fact a fusion containing Edea, and Varete is her friend to the point she will kill her former student, why does she refuse to look over Tasha? Thats what I was getting at.

Last point, the father is dead. As for the mother, its been mentioned by Tasha that she is alive, he even tells Aria that the mother is waiting for them. Granted its not clear how much of what really happened happened.


----------



## NeBy (Oct 3, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> To clear it up I wasnt talking about your theory, when I mentioned reincarnation. There is a popular theory on the WH message boards that Tasha is not a fusion like you suggest, but a full blown reincarnation of Edea; I am saying I dont like that idea or find it plausible.
> 
> Him being a fusion is fine, but there has to be more to it than that. Why would edea fuse with Tasha? This is a shonen, its korean, but its basically shonen, so there has to be something special about him.



Well, because he is her disciple, and was the only way to avoid death by Aria? (Though, granted, I have a difficult time believing Aria was THAT powerful she could beat such a powerful witch. But that's what been said so far.)



> Regarding my comments on Varette, look I am saying its fairly plausible she can be west, whether or not she  is I dont know nor do I care. North is crippled, East seems like a shell of her former shelf and God only knows what happened to West after her death. South is the only great witch who appears to have been unscathed. So do I think a 100 percent south can take on two depowered great witches and one other strong witch, maybe.



Well, ok, anything not directly contradicting canon could be possible, if one look at it that way. But it's not very likely, is it?



> Regarding the other thing with Varete. North asked Varete to protect Tasha, and she refused. My question is why? If Tasha is in fact a fusion containing Edea, and Varete is her friend to the point she will kill her former student, why does she refuse to look over Tasha? Thats what I was getting at.



Well, maybe some condition has to be met, before the de-fusion (or something, anyway, the revival) can be met. As far as I recall, everyone, including East, tells Tasha he needs to become much stronger. Maybe that's a prerequisite? In which case, the order of North to protect him (granted, a bit strange that) would be counterproductive to that goal, and Varete would not follow it. 

As for Ryuhwan: aparently he was partly responsible for Edea's predicament, so it would be natural she would seek some revenge for that fact.


But, ok, I'll grant you that there is quite some speculation too, in this theory.




> Last point, the father is dead. As for the mother, its been mentioned by Tasha that she is alive, he even tells Aria that the mother is waiting for them. Granted its not clear how much of what really happened happened.



Right, right.

So.. do you managed to get a hold of the raw new WH vol.14 yet?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 3, 2012)

So...any news yet?

Months ago, I thought the volume already came out because there were some rare pages floating around on the net, but that seemed to be from a monthly release, or something.

But volume 14 is supposed to come out late October, begin November, no? So where is it?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 3, 2012)

Does this manhwa have a problem with updating or something?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 3, 2012)

The scan groups update it every half year I think? So it releases in big chunks instead of monthly.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 3, 2012)

well in Korea does it release weekly?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 3, 2012)

I think it is a monthly release. You will have to confirm that with someone else though.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah it's monthly, but scan groups only bother with the volume releases, which obviously means it takes 4-6 months for a new release depending on the number of chapters in a volume.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 3, 2012)

God, it has been ages since the last release though.
Also, what's with the lots of TL;DR posts?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 3, 2012)

Gosh what a shame. I just can't do a manga where I'd have to wait 4-6 months for a release, however much chapters.


----------



## NeBy (Nov 6, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Gosh what a shame. I just can't do a manga where I'd have to wait 4-6 months for a release, however much chapters.



Well, it should be out any day now...

It was said end october, begin november...we're begin november...

Anyone heard any news yet?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally!! It's there!!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2012)

What site is it out on?


----------



## NeBy (Nov 21, 2012)

Moglay said:


> What site is it out on?



This

Only the raw as of yet, of course.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Tangible (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm struggling to even remember what is going on in this series. I remember reading the most recent chapters and going "Who is this again?" etc. Which really takes away from the experience for me : (


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 25, 2012)

Tangible said:


> I'm struggling to even remember what is going on in this series. I remember reading the most recent chapters and going "Who is this again?" etc. Which really takes away from the experience for me : (



Meh at least this manga is regular in it's own weird sort of way. I find it more annoying when a manga is scanned for a period and then stopped, with no idea when the next is out let alone whether the majority of the series will be scanned. Also you probably just about follow it if you have a decent idea about who the main characters are and most of the relevant plot instances to them. I find the witches do kinda blend together, at least the more fodderish ones.


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 1, 2012)

Scans of chapter 74 are out: Two


----------



## Luciana (Dec 1, 2012)

Predictable people 
Waiting for Merlin to appear a lot, since he/she/it is on the cover.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 1, 2012)

Shits about to get real


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2012)

Welp, another wait it is. Too bad we can't help besides donations.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 1, 2012)

Kuga getting scratched made me laugh so hard. Love this series when we actually get it.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2012)

That shit was so good! 

I need more!


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Fuck yeah,witch hunter is back! Hopefully we see Taras and his sister owning bitches and taking names


----------



## Lord Hirako (Dec 1, 2012)

Such a great Chapter  totally worth the wait and with six more to come soon and Warz vs Tasha, Witch Hunter is bound to deliver  .

Hurry up with the translations Damm it


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2012)

Feel like re-reading this shit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 2, 2012)

Its such a good series, that even rereading it is good time, and doesnt feel like a chore at all. Cant wait for more.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 2, 2012)

*Garouden 218*
Warz powers are awesome, but he is still boring.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 2, 2012)

Luciana said:


> That arrow littaraly is stuck within yammy. What else do you need
> Warz powers are awesome, but he is still boring.



Another one? So soon?!

Strange, a moment ago, it wasn't there yet!

Well, it's going fast! 

It will be more than just once a week, then!


----------



## Tangible (Dec 2, 2012)

NeBy said:


> Another one? So soon?!
> 
> Strange, a moment ago, it wasn't there yet!
> 
> ...


They said they would be releasing a chapter every dayish until the volume is complete


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 2, 2012)

That Tasha 

I'm actually surprised that they would only send 2 WH's to tail Tasha given his apparent increase in power, and the fact that untill the contract is cancelled, Halloween would still fight for him.

Still waiting for Servant Saber to show up though. And if Tasha does leave WH the only he could turn to would be East.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 3, 2012)

Witch Hunter 76


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 3, 2012)

Well they didn't send just two...


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2012)

Who is that witch bitch again?

and lol at the ending.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 3, 2012)

Neptis? 
Eh, she follows North like a loyal dog and controls space.
She healed Tasha once.
edit; now that I think about it, she was the one who hinted at Tasha having a mana center, and said he would no longer be with the WHs.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 3, 2012)

Man this is just getting better and better


----------



## NeBy (Dec 4, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> Man this is just getting better and better





77 and 78 are out too...


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 4, 2012)

NeBy said:


> 77 and 78 are out too...



You do realize once this fast batch is done your back to a 6 month wait right? Honestly I wouldn't mind if they were translated slower.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 4, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> You do realize once this fast batch is done your back to a 6 month wait right? Honestly I wouldn't mind if they were translated slower.



Who knows the future? 


A miracle may happen, and the next volume could be out within a month! That way we could read WH forever and ever and ever. :33

pek

One can always dream.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Dec 4, 2012)

Soo good  Shame that after Tomorow well have to waitt 6 months again.

Buthey  arent the 3 brothers the  Fodder Tasha Saved at the begining of the series? they do look familiar especially the bald guy


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 5, 2012)

And I was hoping it would be Merlin who would train Tasha and that I get to see Servant Saber Halloween. But heck I got to see East and Varette.

Would fully releasing Halloween cause her to forget being a supporter. damn I hope we get the new raws.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 5, 2012)

Che, the more I think about it...
How come the Whs wants to go to the witches castles when almost the whole black class + Merlin was stated they couldn't even beat Varette on holy grounds???

And the strongest white class is not even available (and got beaten to the ground by one cardinal witch alone, who was stated to be on a weak state...)
Sure, their job is to eliminate them, but shouldn't they wait for the other guy who went to train to come back? 
(not even including the fact that 4 of their warriors are on the witches side...)


----------



## NeBy (Dec 5, 2012)

Luciana said:


> Che, the more I think about it...
> How come the Whs wants to go to the witches castles when almost the whole black class + Merlin was stated they couldn't even beat Varette on holy grounds???
> 
> And the strongest white class is not even available (and got beaten to the ground by one cardinal witch alone, who was stated to be on a weak state...)
> ...



Good point; the WH seems pretty outclassed. At least against the  4 great witches. And it has been stated a witch is far more difficult to beat in their own castle.

The white class combined would have a chance, especially the sjaman-dude when he gets back will be really strong, but as for now, the top- white-class is gone, another one is dead, and another one sides with the witches. (Btw, don't you think it odd? He doesn't seem like a guy who'd let himself  be insulted or being comfortable in the position of a slave and a life of servitude for a witch...yet he so easily caved in and said nothing and obeyed that little witch. Something is off, here. Is it possible he plans something else altogether? Is he scheming something within the scheme? Will he betray the witches on their turn?)

But anyway, they're severely weakened: is now the good time to attack all four witches? I DO think Merlin could have beaten Varete, seen the ease with which she disrupted and dissolved the flow of her shadow/abyss. But Merlin has plans of her/his own, that much is clear.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 6, 2012)

Well there are multiple schemes in motion here. North's, South's, East's, Merlin's and heck perhaps even Edea may have had a plan in place. The only certain thing is that Tasha is the key. Is chapter 79 the last chapter of the latest volume?


----------



## Luciana (Dec 6, 2012)

80 is out.
Lol, my doubts were answered this chapter. 
Merlin is by far one of the most interesting characters. Sneaky bastard. 
And...uh...wtf happened on the last two pages...?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 6, 2012)

Decent chapter, but now comes the 6 month wait. See you guys in June.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2012)

Does East have Tasha and Ryuhwan in some form of magic that lets them be revived?


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

inc 6 month wait.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> inc 6 month wait.


Wait, we have to wait 6 months now?


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Wait, we have to wait 6 months now?



check the last page of nomanga's scan of chapter 80. 

News:



> Enjoy the 6+ month wait.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> check the last page of nomanga's scan of chapter 80.
> 
> News:


Fuck. Welp, see you all in 6 months.


----------



## NeBy (Dec 7, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> You do realize once this fast batch is done your back to a 6 month wait right? Honestly I wouldn't mind if they were translated slower.



I actually thought it was going up to 105. 

But instead of another 25 chapters, it's already finished.  


Much too short to have waited an eternity for it!


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2012)

see you in a year or so xD


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like this thread is getting buried for awhile. 

Ah well it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

Says who?


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh hey look another chapter... 

News:

Read it here. It's the original scantalator's site, better quality scans when you zoom in and you don't have those annoying *MANGAHERE.NET* stamps all over the text when you're trying to read.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 8, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 8, 2012)

Ha it says its not available yet tough luck. But on Mangacat it is this should be the last chapter for sure, if it isn't I will be totally shocked.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 8, 2012)

The series comes out online in a bi-weekly format. Apparently they found a way to rip it off the site and scan it. So the chapters should be relatively regular now, which is awesome. The quality will probably be lower though


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 8, 2012)

Well that was an awesome surprise.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

They're scanning the RAWs off of a magazine. Whether it's an online magazine or they have a contact in Korea buying it hasn't been stated.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2012)

Superb news


----------



## NeBy (Dec 10, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Says who?





A nice surprise, when you think all ended for another 6 months!


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

Read this a year ago or so and it was good, but I stopped. Is it worth picking up once more?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes. The manga just has bad release dates. But it's very solid overall imo.


----------



## Da Realest (Dec 31, 2012)

So is it released every two weeks now or do we have to still wait 6 months


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Da Realest said:


> So is it released every two weeks now or do we have to still wait 6 months


Still have to wait the 6 months.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

What month does it return...? I may start reading it a month prior...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah! Don't have to wait so long anymore!! This chapter was pretty good.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 30, 2013)

Whoohoooooooo!!! Keep it coming!!!


----------



## Imagine (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I'm glad we actually are getting them quicker.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Feb 16, 2013)

SO out of the four great witches, only East has a supporter.Then does that mean that Varette is not the great witch of the West? But it was implied that North and South killed Varette before.

And I guess even if West was considered the strongest they are relatively on even power tiers, since it took North and South to nerf East.


----------



## Finvarra (Feb 16, 2013)

To be honest I am a bit confused.

Varete can’t be the "west" that East says north is trying to resurrect because well she’s alive and kicking and one of if not the most powerful witch alive.

So is Varete a new west witch? Are they trying to resurrect a west from the passed some time?

Also crossed my mind that Edna is the original West, and Varete became West when Edna joined the witch hunters?

Lastly we know Varete has a supporter because she said she does, I guess it’s possible that east did not know that or perhaps at the time she made that comment to South Varete was not one of the 4 great witches?

Much less likly but maybe she is an even older West from days gone bye?

Anybody got any thoughts?


----------



## rajin (Mar 1, 2013)

*    Witch Hunter 111 Raw (aka 86)
    Ch. 40 *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2013)

Need this shit translated now!!


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 15, 2013)

what, just what, 13 pages, for a bi-monthly manga that didn't progress the plot at all. God I hope that is an incomplete raw.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 15, 2013)

Bi-monthly as in twice a month, or every two months?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 15, 2013)

CandyCocaine said:


> Bi-monthly as in twice a month, or every two months?



Every 2 months. Actually going by the release schedule it actually seems to be monthly rather than what I intially heard, so it'd not as bad, though still a pretty low amount.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

85 and 86 are translated 
opposite
Link removed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 29, 2013)

I forgot what Edna or whatever her name is, looks like. Does this pretty much confirm that she's West?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I forgot what Edna or whatever her name is, looks like. Does this pretty much confirm that she's West?



I think so, and man I hope we can see West brawl with the others, because the way she talked to them made it sound like she could clearly stomp. Also wanna see how East got defeated.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm theorizing that North and South worked together to take East out first, and then went on to move against West. They managed to defeat her by splitting her into two halves, Edea and Varete, but not without West severely damaging North.

this theory is the best explanation for all of the connections and foreshadowing shown so far. The only thing I really cant figure out is how Tasha is connected to West's Resurrection.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm theorizing that North and South worked together to take East out first, and then went on to move against West. They managed to *defeat her by splitting her into two halves, Edea and Varete, but not without West severely damaging North.*
> 
> this theory is the best explanation for all of the connections and foreshadowing shown so far. The only thing I really cant figure out is how Tasha is connected to West's Resurrection.



This sounds pretty legit, when I saw East's hat I thought I'd seen it somewhere. As for West severely injuring North, also a great theory seeing as she hasn't made an appearance since then, wonder why the won't show her face? Unless she looks like someone we know already


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I arrived on the same conclusion, but I'm not too certain who she could be. Possibly Guinevere or Guinevere's twin sister (but a dark version, perhaps being portrayed more closely to Morgan Le Fay). Or its entirely possible that the author is just trolling us, and using it as a gimmick to try to throw us off on the whole West/Edea/Varete connection.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2013)

Indeed it nay be trolling. Though I'm wondering what type of magic would cause a witch to split, like since South utilizes destructive magic I'm guessing North used more hax magic


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2013)

Soul separation most likely.  Definetly some sort of soul fuck ability


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Mar 31, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm theorizing that North and South worked together to take East out first, and then went on to move against West. They managed to defeat her by splitting her into two halves, Edea and Varete, but not without West severely damaging North.
> 
> this theory is the best explanation for all of the connections and foreshadowing shown so far. The only thing I really cant figure out is how Tasha is connected to West's Resurrection.



Well this can't be right since in Ryuhwan's flashback, we clearly see Edea and East talking. So Edea can't be West, I'm more inclided to think that Varette is West's physical body, and Tasha is West's reincarnation or something, kinda explains why Tasha has his own mana source and on why he is needed for North's plans.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2013)

What chapter was the flashback?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is the link: comparatively weaker.

West is a very enigmatic character. We know that Mordred was once sent to defeat her but she failed. She has white hair like Edea but has Varette's features, and Varette is someone who is not supposed to exist.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2013)

I dont see where my theory doesnt work, according to you. West was most likely soul split in half by North into Edea and Varete, one light and one dark. Though your theory about Tasha does has some merit.


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2013)

*113 raw it was very good
*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2013)

Honest to god I seriously hate training arcs...if I can call it that. I like it when the MC learns as he/she fights or when the MC is given an introduction into what they maybe doing for training and then you get a timeskip big or small. Watching the MC train in most cases is a huge bore fest


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Apr 1, 2013)

Didn't know a thread about this manga existed....
Is there a way I can bookmark it?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 1, 2013)

The author could have literally combined all these chapters into a single training arc chapter and called it a day.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> The author could have literally combined all these chapters into a single training arc chapter and called it a day.



You heard


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2013)

I personally dont mind. It usually allows for interesting stuff to develop in the background and it allows more panel time for the supporting characters, once enough emphasis has been put on what the MC is doing while he's training.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 1, 2013)

Can't wait for the next chapter, hope we don't have to wait til next year for it


----------



## rajin (May 15, 2013)

*Witch Hunter 115 Raw *
*colour spread  *


----------



## Golden Witch (May 15, 2013)

I remember reading this some while ago.

Gotta give this another try.

But bitch don't ya dare hunt me.


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2013)

Ch.11


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 28, 2013)

Damn it. That chapter was too short!


----------



## Blαck (May 28, 2013)

What the fuck is with these short ass chapters


----------



## Spirit King (May 28, 2013)

Did the author really, just add after a long period of time of the MC missing a long boring ass training arc. Could the two not have been combined?


----------



## Blαck (May 28, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Did the author really, just add after a long period of time of the MC missing a long boring ass training arc. Could the two not have been combined?



Might be trying to drag things out or something.


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2013)

WH is still good, but I wish this training arc would end.


----------



## OS (May 28, 2013)

New update?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2013)

Ch.11

Short chapter was fucking short.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Ch.11
> 
> Short chapter was fucking short.



Seriously, and damn can we get some non-training action?!

I damn near forget what the witch's are doing.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2013)

It's about time for a re-read.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine said:


> It's about time for a re-read.



Indeed, may as well reread Veritas while I'm at it.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Indeed, may as well reread *Veritas* while I'm at it.


You just made me so damn sad.

And I need to read this series again because I keep getting lost ha


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2013)

[8]


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2013)

These damn training chapters


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

My memory of WH is really over the place now.
I don't know the actual sequence of events anymore.
Damn snail pace releases.
SMH.



On the other hand, i can't really complain since this is all for free.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

90
connection


*Spoiler*: __ 




Not much to report, except Varete being more than meets the eye.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2013)

Varete being Edea possibly foreshadowed this chapter. And I'm beginning to believe Aria is West


----------



## Blαck (Aug 8, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Varete being Edea possibly foreshadowed this chapter. And I'm beginning to believe Aria is West



Who's aria again?

 And I liked the whole mini-East and Varete are two halves of a whole theory.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2013)

Aria is Tashas sister


----------



## Blαck (Aug 8, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Aria is Tashas sister



Oh yeah, dammit this manwha comes out so infrequently. Need to have a reread to get all the names down again.

But anyway, how could Aria be West. Unless you mean like a reincarnation or something?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes in manner of speaking. When they showed the West a few chapters ago her hat and clothes were near identical to Arias


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh boy it's the comeback of the "you can't fall in love with her because reasons" cliche. I was kinda hoping we could avoid it but no luck.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2013)

this


----------



## Blαck (Sep 2, 2013)

Imagine said:


> this



Yet another meh chapter, things need to speed up a bit


----------



## Imagine (Sep 6, 2013)

Hot damn, is this archer girl hawt!


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Ayon



Can these guys just fight or something, or maybe show what Yue or Xing are doing.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 7, 2013)

Since the author is dragging out things for so long I'm expecting Mr. Godspell to become a GOD after this.


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2013)

*Witch Hunter 119 Raw *
*4 *


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2013)

Ch.149...


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not a bad chapter, short as hell but at least we finally got to see all the White class members


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 11, 2013)

Those chapters seem shorter and shorter.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2013)

That was like 8 damn pages.  

At least there are things happening outside of this training arc.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 18, 2013)

mangacow 

Best chap in a while.


----------



## Redemption X (Oct 18, 2013)

Wait, what with chapter 119? Was it skipped by mangacow?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally a chapter longer than 9 pages 

And a good one at that


----------



## Elriga (Oct 21, 2013)

OOooooohhhh Verete......

was my reaction...and then I promptly forgot what this story was about. Waiting for more Xing to peak my attention again.


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

I demand more witches.

Many more with a crazier hat than the last one.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 26, 2013)

A crazy White class? Sounds interesting 

wonder if he can hang with Varete


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 26, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> A crazy White class? Sounds interesting
> 
> wonder if he can hang with Varete



Umm probably not since he got beaten by Tania and all the major ones seem at least top tier white class (or way above that). Spirit corporal guy may change that when he returns.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 26, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Umm probably not since he got beaten by Tania and all the major ones seem at least top tier white class (or way above that). *Spirit corporal guy* may change that when he returns.



Tania seems top tier as well though but guess we'll see.

I honestly forgot about that guy, wonder just how long he's gonna train.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't help but think that Tania was giving De Arlo too much credit. He was totally reckt while she was seemingly untouched.

Merlin is one mean cunt
Is restoring Halloweens power (or whatever he's using the hat for) really enough to offset the disadvantages of having the WH severely weakened?

Btw, is it just me or there too many White Class? Iirc, there's supposed to be 2 per HQ, except for the West HQ cause Vinyungrang counts as 2 (?).
Also didn't Eunryu kill the S-Class Witch of the Southeren HQ?

On this pic, there are 6 of em, excluding Eunryu who's looking at them from outside the panel and Vihyungrang who's training God knows where.

Am I just forgetting something?


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2013)

*Witch Hunter 124 Raw*

*Ch.92*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally some new chapter's


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2014)

I didn't want to check the link to avoid spoiling myself. However is true they are up to 126 chapters of raws out?

If so why is it own scanned in English up to chapter 104?


----------



## Cflip12 (Jul 14, 2014)

You really wouldn't be spoiling yourself. I don't really get whats going on but 94 = 119, 95 = 120, and so on. It really doesn't feel like anything has been skipped over either. I think it may have something to do w/ them being magazine releases. 

Things are getting kind of confusing. So does this make Tasha an incarnation of the West?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 14, 2014)

Cflip12 said:


> Things are getting kind of confusing. So does this make Tasha an incarnation of the West?



Well, there was always a connection.
He has shown, that he possessed her memories a couple of times already.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah, y'all confused me even more lol.

So the raws of chapters 120+ aren't real?  Huh?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2014)

So fuckin confusing


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 15, 2014)

So wait, Edea=West=Varette!?  And West/Edea's mana is o Tasha.

I guess my theory on this is that West split herself into Varette and Edea, and Edea put her mana and memories on Tasha. Dang that was mind numbing.


----------



## rajin (Jul 17, 2014)

*Chaptee 21.

*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 17, 2014)

So reincarnation.
Does that mean Edea wasn't really West?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Nope she definitely was West. I'm sure we'll get more details about Tasha/Aria/Varette/Edea/West connection soon.

So now that we know Edea was West, that makes two of the four witches with confirmed names. East, being Felicity. I'm betting on North being Morgan Le Fay, which is why the author wont show her face, she'll end up looking identical to Halloween.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 19, 2014)

Wait East has a name? Where was that stated?

I think that the Edea that trained Tasha isn't the real West but only a part of her. Varette could either be an attendant or another one like Edea.

West separated herself  into three beings namely Tasha, Edea, and Varette and she set majority of her powers into Tasha.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 19, 2014)

She said her name was Felicity in the earlier chapters.

But then why is Aria so damn powerful?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2014)

106
46 NOT english


----------



## Firo (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



South aint no joke. Im glad  that we know that East just didnt let South and North take on West without intervening herself.
Dat troll tho.. I thought we were finally gonna see North's eyes.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe that's her secret, she has no eye...dun dun duuuun


----------



## Firo (Jul 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's her secret, she has no eye...dun dun duuuun




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sad thing is I cant even argue against it.
I hope we get to see East Fight South for an extensive period of time.I'm interested to see their abilities when they get serious


----------



## Morglay (Jul 20, 2014)

Why are you spoiler tagging when you have posted the release? Good chapter, excited to see what they can do.


----------



## Cflip12 (Jul 20, 2014)

Good Chapters.

South is psycho as usual and has the powers to match. It feels like Tasha & co. are going to join in the WH's assault on South first, which would good considering how outmatched the WH seem to be.

BTW came across a Korean blog w/ a few pics of the next few chapters.






*Spoiler*: __ 





So it looks like mini-East  came from the original's hat. If Peony is like mini-East could she be on the same level as Varete?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 20, 2014)

So the plot thickens. At least now that we know East was West were friends, it explains why East is so invested in Tasha


----------



## Luciana (Jul 20, 2014)

Bitch fight!
Sadly, we already know who loses

What I'm curious about, its if she can regain her true form.

Just saw the raws


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Why are you spoiler tagging when you have posted the release? Good chapter, excited to see what they can do.



Just incase another poster reads my comments before they actually read the chapter. Sounds crazy but it happens alot.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 21, 2014)

Have we ever seen North with her hat on? 
Chapter 105 doesn't count.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Have we ever seen North with her hat on?
> Chapter 105 doesn't count.



Nope, nothing above her mouth has been shown.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 21, 2014)

Shh, I just settled in her having no eyes. 
North, the eyeless woman.


----------



## Cflip12 (Jul 21, 2014)

107 is out on mangacow

Kinda disappointed in how East faired, North had everything set.  Mini-East coming from the hat makes me wonder if she, Edea, Neptis, and Peony are the same.

Who was more fabulous?

Chibi East:
46 NOT english
46 NOT english

Peony:
46 NOT english
Link removed


----------



## Luciana (Jul 21, 2014)

It's possible. 
But seriously, that was pitiful, she got done in the time Neptis teleported, how long what that? Less than a minute? Pft.


----------



## Firo (Jul 21, 2014)

I need to see North's eyes. 
East used her hat to become a loli.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 22, 2014)

Luciana said:


> It's possible.
> But seriously, that was pitiful, she got done in the time Neptis teleported, how long what that? Less than a minute? Pft.




Its not that bad, if you consider North was probably planing and refining this scheme for centuries.
And she still failed to take her out of the game.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 22, 2014)

so is varrete west's hat?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 23, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> so is varrete west's hat?



Either Edea or Varette could be West's hat, which may explain why they are very powerful. I'm thinking if East's body is still out there imprisoned, could she still regain it?


----------



## Firo (Jul 24, 2014)

Another chap is out...
chapter is out on mangacow


----------



## Luciana (Jul 25, 2014)

Ook  
So, why was East always hidden? Because of the nature of her powers?


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 25, 2014)

This chapter wow
so east is the real east and north is using etwal her soreela for some reason.


Btw is tasha is 15-16 and west dead 14 years ago how is he her incarnation?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 25, 2014)

Some are saying Etwal might be Varete and I can't deny there is a certain resemblance.



Millefeuille said:


> Btw is tasha is 15-16 and west dead 14 years ago how is he her incarnation?



Don't know, but the moment the witch with time powers was introduced, it opened up a bunch of possibilities in this manga.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 25, 2014)

Oooh, Oh  
That would make sense! 

but, iirc, Varete fought East. Wouldn't she have noticed?


----------



## Cflip12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good Chapter.

They look alike but I doubt there one and the same. Ryuhwan clearly knows Varete from his from time w/ West and he heavily implied that Varete was West's Sorella when he mentioned that his Master had to be alive since Varete was up and walking. I wondering if Etwal was some kind of component for the resurrection spell or if North may of gotten the spell from her.

I hope we don't to play the waiting game again after the next chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 25, 2014)

What exactly is a Sorella?


----------



## Luciana (Jul 25, 2014)

Seems Sorellas are made from the Witch mana, and they take the form of their hats. 
Peony came out of South's. 
It makes sense if the creator dies so do they. Which means, its possible they're immortal? :s
Also, Sorella is sister in Italian.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 30, 2014)

chapter is out on mangacow

Everything


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 30, 2014)

That table looks like romantic dinner 

The west x ryuwhan 2 str0nk


----------



## Luciana (Jul 30, 2014)

Perhaps its because East saw everything that she sticks around Tasha


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 30, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Perhaps its because East saw everything that she sticks around Tasha



But eats already said she didn't want his body 

Unless she is a trundere


----------



## Firo (Jul 30, 2014)

Things are starting to make a lot more sense now. I was wondering about the mystery surrounding Westand Edea.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you want to build a snow man?


----------



## Firo (Aug 19, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Do you want to build a snow man?


    .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 20, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Do you want to build a snow man?



"Come on let's go and play".

But this did surprise me.  Aria and Tasha are not even related by blood, and are effectively adopted siblings both ways: two children adopted by the same two people.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 20, 2014)

I never see you anymore, come out the door, its like you've went away


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 20, 2014)

So is she using magic without a hat in the last panel?


----------



## Luciana (Sep 7, 2014)

Chapter's out 
Chapter 53 

I dunno...Aria's backstory feels clich? and dull...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm sure it'll pick up and reveal all those unanswered questions soon.


----------



## PDQ (Sep 8, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Things are starting to make a lot more sense now. I was wondering about the mystery surrounding Westand Edea.



What is the deal there anyways?
Are they the same person? Both seem to be credited with pumpkin dolls and magic guns and snow appearing and Tasha and Ryuwan. They're also among the strongest witches.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn i just want all of this to be over so we can move on with the war.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 12, 2015)

Chapter 72


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 12, 2015)

Is Tasha still going on with his training? I took a break from it because I don't like training arcs.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Mar 4, 2015)

so i just powered through this in about 2 days. Love it, however with all the random character and weapon introductions combined with the many sub plots I could see how it might fair better from bulk consumption.

Am a bit shocked at the lack of activity I found on this thread, especially considering we are FINALLY getting into the whole West mystery/Tasha's past.

Cool finally getting a little light on the dynamic between the witches. North stole Easts powers so she could Reincarnate and presumably control West, which is what appears to have happened with Varete.
(Also since Tasha's dreams are obviously Wests memories.............VareteXWest is pretty much cannon)


----------



## Cflip12 (Mar 4, 2015)

Has to do w/ how long this takes for this to be translated, we'll get a few chapters one week and then won't get another for another 2 or 3 months. 

Anyway, I am more interested in finding out who/what Edea was tbh. I also wonder if Merlin is partnered w/ North because the same year he sent Halloween/Mordred to take on West is around the same time West was killed by North and South.

.


----------

